# Another SI Mag v.4 D2 review



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, 
First, I would like to thank Nick at SI for allowing me to test this sub out. This is not the first product I buy from him, I bought some nice Tara Labs Spectrum3A for my girls car. 

Well, my system consists of: 
Eclipse CD7000 
---VanDenHul Integration Hybrid--- Milbert BaM-235ab ---Totem Acoustic Tress--- Focal K3P Highs & Mids
---VDH Jubilee Hybrid--- Audison LRx3.1k ---VDH Clearwater--- Focal K3P Midbasses 
---Tara Labs RSC Sub--- Audison LRx3.1k ---VDH Magnum Hybrid--- (2) Audiopulse Epic 8" D4 sealed in 0.8cuft 
Doors and Trunk "Dynamated" – big 3 done 

Second system: 
Eclipse CD7200mkII 
---Tara Labs Spectrum 3A--- DLS A2 ---VDH Goldwater--- ID Horns CD1e v.3 (high) 
---VDH D-502 Hybrid--- DLS A4 --- VDH Goldwater--- ID X65 (mid) 
---Tara Labs Spectrum 3A--- Audison SRx2s --- VDH Magnum Hybrid--- no sub yet (low)
Doors and Trunk "Raammated and Second Skined" – big 3 done 

Both cars are hatchbacks… 

Onto the review: 
I’m not gonna post a driver porn since many already did. I’m just gonna say that the packaging is nice, having a doubled-box is like luxury in todays industry. The driver reminds me of a Lanzar OptiDrive a friend has in his shop, however much more shallow. 

*Installation: *
I listened to Nick and decided to drop the Mag in a 1.0 cuft sealed double-baffled. No polyfill has been used. I used ¾” MDF attached with nails pretty much every inch and sealed up with some kind of silicon glue. No air leak has been detected. I want to say one thing though: Don’t be too eager to listen to the sub. Having screwed down the sub with the gasket without attaching the outer part of the front, the 13” OD is not enough coz the bottom of the gasket expands. Oh well, we all learn from our mistakes. 

*Tuning: *
In my first system, I had worked on the critical 45hz to help pull the bass upfront. Did a pretty good job. No bass boost, no subsonic, and lowpassed to 80hz @ 24dB. Wired @ 4ohm seeing slightly under 700rms. 
For this sub, I had a better bass response with the lowpass set to 70hz @ 24dB. Set everything to flat at first and to be honest, did not feel the need to work on the 45hz that much. The sub is still seeing 700rms and it’s insane how well the sub integrates with my midbasses right out of the box. 

*Listening: *
It sounds different than anything I tried before (might be the Xbl^2 topology but who knows never heard a brahma before). Does not add nor lag and never EVER take anything from a song. I did not find it lifeless like other reviewers stated, I just loved the way it sounded. Closed the trunk and off I went to test the tonality, sharpness and integration of this “lil” monster. 
For this part, I will be using songs I’m familiar with, not the best SQ songs but it might give a good idea of how it sounds to the average listener or to some passionate audiophile. 

*Hard Trance* _Yoji Biomehanika & Lab 4_
For those who know them, those two DJs produce songs that goes on forever with bass lines fast as hell. My two 8”s did the job well while the Mag did the job perfectly. Those notes are not strong bass lines so the weight was a bit lacking on my previous setup. Weight on low notes and no lag – it is fun to hear that on the dashboard. 

*Pop* _Michael Jackson “Billie Jean”_
I feel that a few years ago (maybe decades) producers knew how to record a song; I mean really use everything they know to create the best. I love the intro on that song, full blast makes my ear smile. Some of you wonder why I use Micheal Jackson since his songs mostly demonstrate how well a system behaves from mid to high but I feel that some of his songs have nice bass lines as well. The Mag played at the same volume on all those notes with full authority. 

*Alternative Rock* _The Script – “We Cry” _
The bass reproduction was very smooth with a clear articulation through the whole range. It was neither overpowering nor overwhelming. Impact and decay were attributes to this sub. Seemed like everything played from the midbasses through the midrange. This sub can do it all. 

*Jazz* _Peter White “Hit the Road Jack”_
This song has mean bass lines. I already had a big problem sound deadening my front doors but with the mag, it feels like I need to deaden my doors some more. I don’t understand how it’s possible but I guess anything is possible. With my old setup, I sometimes feel that I needed a bit more authority down low and was pleased to see that the Mag filled that part in nicely. 

*Instrumental/Voicing* _Lee Ritenour “No Woman No Cry”_
Everyone knows this legendary song from Mr. Bob. Well I have a CD that regroups a lot of Jazz performers to do a tribute to that man. The music embrasses you, the Mag gives you a nice stomp and envelops you with energy and ambiance. No real complex note but listening to this song is pure delight (at least to my ears). 

*Listening “Take 2” *
Moved the box to my other car to mate with ID horns. Tried the box in the trunk first but wanted to try it just behind the driver’s seat facing down. Even though there was a little bit of seat vibration, the sub still seems to disappear – keep in mind that there was no sub in the car. Midbasses were full and strong on SQ songs and the subwoofer up on the dash on powerful Rap or SPL test songs. My modest SRx2s pushed the Mag with ease showing how efficient it is – especially on the low low notes. Had a bit of fun with Bass Mekanik tracks… 

*Listening “Take 3” *
Went to my friend’s shop and hooked the Mag to a Soundstream Human Reign 2 just for the fun of it. I asked him to play Phil Collins concert (can’t remember which one). It starts with 1 drum player, then Phil Collins, then a 3rd drumer and they glaze together to play some kind of Salsa/Samba songs (drums are the only instruments) – No artificial color, just pure music. This concert is so amazing. If you don’t have this concert, buy it, don’t download it lol 
Even with so much power, it stayed linear the whole time without cone breakup 

*Conclusion: *
For me, the Mag does not have any weakness in term of SQ. This is an SQ sub, not SQL – don’t get me wrong, it gets loud enough with as little as 600rms overpowering most front stage. 
I am thankful to have been chosen by Nick at Stereo Integrity to try out a new product this good. Thank you Nick for producing sweet products that puts big smiles on people’s face. 
Small depth, small box, 
nice efficiency, nice power handling,​*BIG* sound – what’s not to like…​
*I’M SOLD* – just can’t wait for the BMv.2 to be released… 

“Life is too short to listen to average audio systems” 
Kelvin


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice review Kelvin. I'm glad to see that other people are starting to see how great this sub sounds. It's no surprise that the first shipment sold out so quick. 

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like a woofer that you could drive cross country with and not be fatigued at the end of the trip....counldn't ask for much more.


----------



## Cdub78VA (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice review.


----------

